# Microfibre DA systems



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Seems as though this is the next big thing and has great fast results compared tot he usual working time using the foam pads.

Whats available apart from the megs system which seems quite expensive tbh

Ive seen CG pads but they only come in the one size at the mo

Ive seen surbuff mentioned, but do they only use the one pad for all polishes as i cant seem to find a seperate cutting, polishing, finishing pad.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Optimum has some new mf pads. I'd be interested to see how people like them over the megs pads.http://www.autogeek.net/optimum-microfiber-polish-pad-525.html Surbuf pads aren't microfiber but I believe their meant to be used with megs 105 although I've used them with 205 and they worked really good.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

My Optimum Polishing pads arrived last thursday and I love them
Good correction and brilliant finish


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> My Optimum Polishing pads arrived last thursday and I love them
> Good correction and brilliant finish


Sounds promising, I will also order some. Ever tried the compounding pads?
Are you using the Xpert polishes as well?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

who sells the optimum ones


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> who sells the optimum ones


I think no one in Europe at the moment, but I guess its a matter of time before we can buy them here.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Porta said:


> Sounds promising, I will also order some. Ever tried the compounding pads?
> Are you using the Xpert polishes as well?


nah not tried the opt cutting pads yet
Yes I was using the Xpert. its all I use now


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use CG Fibretek pads instead of mf pads, they come in two sizes. The results are amazing.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I also very much so want to give to opt MF pad a go.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> My Optimum Polishing pads arrived last thursday and I love them
> Good correction and brilliant finish


You NEED to do a review!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Bill58 said:


> I use CG Fibretek pads instead of mf pads, they come in two sizes. The results are amazing.


can you provide a link to them please


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> can you provide a link to them please


I've read that CG fibreteck extreme cutting pads are rebranded surbuf pad, but i stand to be corrected.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Extreme_Cutting_Pad_p/fibretex5.5.htm


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> can you provide a link to them please


no problem

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/fibretex4.0.htm


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I think you may be right. 
The surbufs are excellent pads but I do see a few possible flaws

1. Can't be used on a rotary as it just wont correct or polish - optimums work brilliant on rotary
2. build quality is a little dissappointing compared to the Optimum MF pads
3. durability - after many dozen uses, they loose their cut as fibre hairs are laying down not standing up. pad delaminates from foam backing at edges
4. new pads leave hairs all over the place during early use

here are some good points about the Optimum MF polish pads

1. creates a fair bit of heat on soft sticky japanese paint but still finish down brilliantly with rotary and proper technique. finish can look as good as using finishing polish with 70 or 80 ppi foam pad if good technique used
2. built very strongly. foam and velcro backing wont fall apart. these pads will last a very long time
3. nice and soft microfibre but even the polishing ones can correct extremely well 
4. easy to clean on the go with compressed air, wash clean with just water

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!...1350270959437.52012.1311257546&type=1&theater


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds great! Are you using optimum polishes with their pads, or still the expert polishes?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

We've now got the Optimum Microfiber DA pads in! 

These puppies are getting rave reviews over in the USA can't wait to get some testing done with different compounds this weekend.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

I quite fancy a bash with these Fibre pads. Do you need a special Microfibre polish to use them?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> We've now got the Optimum Microfiber DA pads in!
> 
> These puppies are getting rave reviews over in the USA can't wait to get some testing done with different compounds this weekend.


Nice one Tim! Are these the polishing or compounding pads?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

These are the polishing ones which can be used for compounding as well as finishing.

Tim


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

With optimum ones there's only one pad type?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just placed an order for a couple Tim :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Many thanks!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

tfonseca said:


> With optimum ones there's only one pad type?


Yes at the moment but I think there will be a compounding one soon, but the only difference is in the foam backing. In practice there is little difference even in the Meguiars ones, again just the stifness of the foam backs.

It's the different compounds which make the biggest difference in cut and finish with microfiber pads.

Tim


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

could these optimum be used with the da microfibre compound?


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Who sells the 6.25 inch pads (for the Flex 3401)?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

How long does the finishing wax typically last?


----------

